# Matching tread pattern



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it legal in mainland europe to pair old style Michelin camper tyres with the newer tread pattern version on the same axle
many thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

majo said:


> Is it legal in mainland europe to pair old style Michelin camper tyres with the newer tread pattern version on the same axle many thanks


Don't know the exact answer to your specific question. But my French MOT for the van insists all types are the same in every respect. Make and tread.

Ray.


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe most EU country's have their equivelent to the MOT set so all your Tyres have to be the same Manufacturer & Tread Pattern, But for Brit vehicles this is not compulsory unless you need to go and get a new Tyre whilst there, then the retailer / fitter can not fit one of a different tread / manfacturer from a legal stand point, had this trouble a couple of years ago with my car in Germany.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

It makes sense to have matching tyres on the same axle for handling and gripping reasons.
all the best


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you have a puncture,and only a space saver spare,do you have to carry 4 space savers? . In this politically correct world," It is coming to a country near YOU!.
This is me being silly again............But?
Ted.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I know some 4*4s require essentially tyres of the same diameter to prevent transmission problems, so if you needed one new tyre and the other on that axle was just legal then perhaps two new ones would be required to keep equal diameters. 

One current 4*4 manufacturer says you must change all 4 when one is punctured! (Honest John in the Telegraph either last week or the week before)

So what happens over the channel if you need a tyre they don't have? You sit and wait for one to be shipped rather than fitting an as good or better from another manufacturer?
Thats also a downside to not having a full size spare in many cars these days, you need a tyre there and then if you're on your spacesaver so you can't shop around. Keep a spare spare in the garage I reckon


----------

